

New HTML Web Font technology - fontself
http://dev.fontself.com/

======
power78
I'm curious how this classifies as "new html technology." Its letters being
replaced by an images of letters in a different font. Text selection doesn't
even work precisely due to the this archaic methodology. What am I missing?

